# raw food and teething puppies



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

brom started raw this morning (went smashingly ) but since he will soon start teething i was wondering what i should do then. should i grind the meat and bones or should i continue to feed the bones? what do you think?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I don't stop with the bones, they actually help with teething. Just keep an eye on him. Sometimes teeth end up hanging by a thread and need a little help moving on. Sometimes, esp. the canines, get loose, and annoying and need a little help. I have used pliers before when the tooth was very loose and just not coming out.

I like to feed teething puppies BIG bones, like knuckle bones, to give them something to work on to loosen up those teeth and get them to fall out. Frozen chicken wings work good too for smaller dogs.

If he seems like he is having mouth pain or eating issues, you can do some ground.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

ok, so i just did a complete gross out body shudder!! i am still shuddering. there is something about teeth that just grosses me out. pulling a tooth out of my dog's mouth might just cause me to pass out. some people don't like eyes, i don't like teeth, or mouths, or anything to do with mouths. spit might be the worst. slobber and drool from a dog is fine but if someone spits, that grosses me out! 

i am a teacher, i teach k-6 (well, i am subbing right now) so when the kids are loosing their teeth they want to show the teacher. they know i don't like it and they like to poke their teeth out with their tongues just to watch me shudder  silly kids!

ok, so, i will keep up with the bones and see how he does. i will try to get some big bones, but i may not be able to find any here. thank you for your advice.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

OMG LOL. I COLLECT the puppy teeth. One day I will have them all dipped and made into a necklace. 

Good luck with the teething stage, the bones ought to do the trick for him, and if they are frozen he will find them soothing too.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

thank you  

i also collect the puppy (and kitten) teeth. i am ok with them if i find them on the floor, just not ok for me to pull them from their mouth :S haha! i have 2 of my first cat's teeth and one or 2 of iorek's. 

i will try the frozen bones. there is also a toy that i might buy. it is a rubber toy that you fill with water and freeze and the water slowly comes out while the dog chews. i think that with the bones and chewing on iorek should move the teeth along just fine


----------

